# E-joint



## niteshft (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm doing a harvest today and in the process of making oil for the e-cig. I'm using vegetable glycerine as a base rather than propylene glycol that they use for e-cigs. It's more expensive but I don't like the idea of using antifreeze.

 The timing couldn't be better cuz a friend developed a device that uses double the current then the conventional e-cig that, should ensure the THC gets decarboxalated when vaporized. It won't be an issue with this first run of oil because the process I'm using will decarboxalize the THC. I just wanted to see if I could find the right mixture of THC to oil base that works. The unit will have an 8 hr capacity....bring on the party, LOL.

 I won't be able to test it tonight because without thinking, I licked the spoon I used to fill the dropper with the mixture and I'm feeling a buz coming on. It would screw up the test so I'll have to have a go with it tomorrow. 

 I'll keep everybody up to date when ever I make a change and give in detail instructions on how things are done when I feel comfortable that everything is working right.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 18, 2011)

:48: but we see alot of ppl subscribe:48:


----------



## niteshft (Apr 19, 2011)

The buddy that's making the vape and I didn't cross paths today so hopefully tomorrow. 

The Jock Horror I used to make the oil is awsome. A nice uppy, clear buzz that's better than anything I've done since I've been back doing weed. I put some in my vape and sat down to the tv for an hour or so to relax after I was done. I had licked the spoon so that would've affected the buzz and I'm anxious to get the ecig to see how potent the oil is by itself.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 19, 2011)

I can see a problem with this idea. Glycerine is a polar substance - oil is nonpolar. The THC won't dissolve in glycerine. 
Propylene glycol isn't antifreeze. You're confusing it with ethylene glycol. Propylene glycol is dirt cheap, I have a couple of litres of it nearby (I use it to make cosmetics).


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes you can use glycerin to make tincture of mj
Here's a few threads 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26350
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51307


----------



## niteshft (Apr 19, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> I can see a problem with this idea. Glycerine is a polar substance - oil is nonpolar. The THC won't dissolve in glycerine.
> Propylene glycol isn't antifreeze. You're confusing it with ethylene glycol. Propylene glycol is dirt cheap, I have a couple of litres of it nearby (I use it to make cosmetics).


 
They sell ready mixed propylene glycol for antifreeze in camper waterlines for winter storage.

I've done some more of the oil in my vape and got a strong buzz so yes, it does work.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 20, 2011)

The FDA includes Pharmaceutical grade PG on its Generally Recognized As Safe (GRAS) list. The World Health Organization also considers it as safe for use.

Learn more: hXXp://www.naturalnews.com/023138_propylene_glycol_food_health.html#ixzz1K566Octi

Glycerine is polar hXXp://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090228125019AAXJAvJ

and as such it can only dissolve polar substances. THC is nonpolar. 
I don't really care what non-chemistry people on other forums might think, the only thing I care about is scientific accuracy!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 20, 2011)

Science says a bumblebee cant fly either but the bumblebee flys every day. 

THC may not be disolve but it must bind to the glycerin in some way or the tincture so many people use would not work for them.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2011)

Tell my LEO friend that was in so much pain she took some of my tincture. It works. Don't know how but it does.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 20, 2011)

In the interests of proving the truth, I just did an experiment.
I happen to have both Propylene glycol USP and Glycerine USP to hand, so I put some of each into a 40 mL beaker, added a few drops of olive oil (the olive oil would be the THC: a nonpolar compound) and agitated both.

The olive oil did not dissolve at all in the glycerine; it formed a suspension for a while, which then separated into two distinct layers.
The olive oil dissolved pretty much 100% in the prop. glycol. Even after standing for 30 min. it didn't separate.
Maybe the ECig people know a little bit about how to do it?
Personally, I just go with what's known to work, no sense in messing about. Propy is FDA certified and cheap enough and already used in the same application, what's more to say?


----------



## niteshft (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, I didn't come on here to prove or disprove anyone. I just wanted to pass on an idea and people can judge for themselves what to use if they want to tackle it. I do see that prop. glycol is more fluid,(thiner) than vegetable glycerine and may work better for use in empty cartridges made for ecigs as it will flow thru the cotton better.

Here is the unit I picked up today. It consists of a power pack with an off/on switch to enable to turn the unit completely off and a momentary switch to heat the element. A standard atomizer for the ecig screws onto the power pack that contains 2 batterys for long use time. One xtra atomizer for nicotine use, I might as well do dual use and see if it helps me quit ciggerettes.

OH, and I have a charger with xtra batteries.

 I used veg. gly., dropping it on the atomizer directly without the use of a cartridge. I have a great buzz going on and I only used 3 drops, some of which is still in the unit and all I have to do is push the button for another dose.
 Trial run went as good, if not better, as I had expected. Over the corse of the next few days or week, I'll try to keep track of how it works with different inhales. I'll try mouthfulls like when smoking ciggeretts and inhale or inhaling directly into the lungs like when hitting on a joint and see if it makes much difference. 
So, here is a pic.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 20, 2011)

leafminer your experment is worthless til you have soaked the olive oil for 60 days, everything that has been documented says you have to soak the THC containing material for 60 days.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2011)

Or warm it for 24 hours. I can show a picture of glycerine tinctures, there is no separation.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 20, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> I can see a problem with this idea. Glycerine is a polar substance - oil is nonpolar. The THC won't dissolve in glycerine.
> Propylene glycol isn't antifreeze. You're confusing it with ethylene glycol. Propylene glycol is dirt cheap, I have a couple of litres of it nearby (I use it to make cosmetics).


 
Where did you get your propylene glycol, leaf. I notice it's a lighter liquid than the glycerine and would hold more meds before it became too, heavy. 
Also:
I notice I am not getting as good pain relief compared to doing the whole bud. I may have to grind everything up and soak it longer to make it a stronger tincture.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you decarbolize niteshft?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 21, 2011)

i hit one today it was different. 40$ for 40-50 hits. At House of Holland Patient Group in Riverside J.R , a rep from Cannabee Priducts Inc, came in and gave one to the owner to try. We went in the back room....man i dont know what to say about it.



Taste is kinda of green like spent buds that have been hashed. Maybe it was his cartridge and purity??? but i ripped the mad hell out of it and it made me cough, just like a vape.. but taste was off ? Still it was a little boost to a 24hr smoke a thon (hour 8-10 so im surprised i felt it).

Im so faded o ma gawd happy end of 4/20! awesome day

check it:


----------



## niteshft (Apr 21, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Do you decarbolize niteshft?


 
Yes Rose I did, I extracted the thc with alcohol and used a rice cooker to rid the alcohol. I added the glycerine when the alcohol was about 2/3 vaped off so it was cooked in the oil as well. I didn't have any coffee filters left so I used a med grade strainer to filter off any plant matter but that wasn't good enough. I'm going to thin it all again and run it thru a coffee filter. I will also infuse more thc at the same time.

I don't think it needs to be decarbolized as the atomizer get hot enough to do it. It gets hotter than a standard vape.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok, I finished the refinement today with great success, I'm totally buzzed right now. 

First, I went to the cig store where they sell ecigs and a variaty of bottles of drops for use in it. I picked up a, I think, 1/2 oz. bottle of "zero". It contains no nicotine or flavoring and is pure prpo. glycol and is about half the size of a 1/2 oz bottle of visine.

I clipped a 70 gram bud off my Jock Horror, it would probably around 1/2+ oz dried and soaked it in alcohol for about 1 hr, stirring occasionally, then strained it thru a paint screen, then coffee filter. I was surprised I had to stir with a spoon around the bottom to assist the drain process. 

I added my 1st batch of oil before the coffee filter strain. It all went into the rice cooker to evaperate the alcohol and added the new oil I had bought earlier. That all got poured into a small plastic container, about 2 inchs wide and 2 1/2 inches tall to settle and cool off.
 A very small amount of dark substance floated to the top and the rest had a yellowish appearance. I brushed aside the floating stuff and placed the tip of my dropper bottle and lessened the squeeze I had on it. The liquid was drawn into the bottle. I held the bottle upright and squeezed the air out and repeated the process until the bottle was full.

 I put 5 drops into the vape and started using it, taking 4-5 hits. It works, I'm having a good buzz and still have some remaining in the vape. I have over an oz of solution that should last me a long time and can use it anywhere, like an ecig. How cool is that?


----------



## leafminer (Apr 22, 2011)

Propy is really easy to get on the Net. It is inexpensive. There is an excellent site detailing how the E-Cig works, complete with recipes for making the extract. Note! ALL the recipes show a minimum content of propylene glycol of 60%, (one of them) - the rest all show a maximum glycerine content of 5%. 
hXXp://www.makingcosmetics.com/Propylene-Glycol-p152.html
- these people are good to do business with and have prop glycol USP at very reasonable prices. And glycerine USP also. 
By the way, the person who pointed out that propylene glycol is used in trailer lines as an antifreeze - quite correct, and you know why? They used to use ethylene glycol but it was killing animals who drank puddles left behind, that's why they use propy these days, it's non toxic.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 23, 2011)

I made an ecig purchase, actually a barter, I swapped a small bottle of the oil I made for the "eGo" ecig. The xtra cartrige I got for using nicotine drops didn't work in the unit the buddy made. But, the thc oil mix works on the eGo unit so I have something easier to carry around when I'm away from home. I can take my meds anytime I need to without suspision. YEA!!!


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 23, 2011)

i just burn when and where i want to unless it says no smoking.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 24, 2011)

The eGo doesn't work as well as the unit my buddy made and I think it's because I haven't carboxalized thc enough. The other unit must get much hotter with the dual battery. I get vapor OK but no real buzz. I put the oil back into the rice cooker and will refine it even more. I should have results by this evening as I started the process yesterday.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 24, 2011)

I think I have finalized the process and as was mentioned by someone on this thread, I needed 24 hrs cooking time for the THC to carboxalize(sp). I found that my rice cooker doesn't get over 150deg F on low so, on this final run I turned it on HI until the alcohol boiled. That happens at a lower temp than water so I know I'm not cooking off the THC. The oil now works with the eGo and I prefer using it when away from home.

 The filter process needs refinement because there are dark brown/black bits floating on the top after it's done cooking. I just took the end of a spoon to brush it aside so I could draw it into the bottle. I'm going to the pharmacy to get some syringe to draw and fill small dropper bottles.

 The next issue is the taste, resembles taking a spoonfull of castor oil. They sell dozens of flavors for nicotine oil and is something I'm going to look into next. I don't know if it's flavored oil or an addative for the oil. I hope it's an additive because I can get the oil in bulk.

Well, there it is, a recipe for making oil for an ecig. I hope you have found this helpfull or at least, interesting. I will add to this as I find better or easier ways of processing. Thanks, niteshft.
Oh, I should add a pic of the eGo I was talking about. It comes with 2 pens that double as batteries, 2 atomizers, 5 nicotine caetridges, a usb charger, a 110 to usb and a case for it all for about 60 bucks.


----------



## niteshft (May 5, 2011)

I found the effects of smoking the oil had a mild effect and wondered how it would be to injest it. About 7:00pm I squeezed some into my mouth. I'm guessing it was no more than a dozen drops and I waited for the results until around 9:00 but had to hit the hay. I needed to get up early the next morning because I was supposed to take my mom fiddlehead picking. I normally wake up between 5:30-6:00 without an alarm but it was just after 7:00 this time. I was freeking stoned and was uncomfortable about the thought of driving so had to call my mom to tell her we would have to postpone till the next day. 
 I hadn't given enough thought as to what I was doing when I decided to injest some oil. First off, I should have done it earlier in the day as, I knew injesting thc takes time for effects to be noticed. I also knew that I used alot of bud to make that stuff and should have realized it's potency. One drop will provide several hits off the ecig and I never used up the full amount when I smoked(vaped), with it and is why the effects were mild.
 On a positive note, the oil is a good way to measure when adding to edibles and since it has already been cooked it doesn't have to be edibles that need cooking. I just need to find the amount needed for 1 dose and go from there. Looks like something I will be doing this weekend. If it's 3 drops, that would be the amount for 1 dose so say, a recipe is for 8 servings, I would need 24 drops for the recipe. 
 Lastly, the taste isn't overwelming as other extracts for cooking are. It isn't half bad when put directly on the toung. Much better than the brownies I made earlier this year.
 Thanks for following along. nite


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi niteshift does your eGo have a "permanent battery"!
T4


----------

